
Thyssenkrupp MULTI: Cableless elevators - jtsinghfuture
https://cityofhumans.com/rope-free-elevators/#.V8ZpFU0JFDM.hackernews
======
noahmbarr
Very annoying site that requires you to register / blocks content otherwise.

Try these links instead: [https://multi.thyssenkrupp-
elevator.com/en/](https://multi.thyssenkrupp-elevator.com/en/)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUa8M0H9J5o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUa8M0H9J5o)

